
Ask HN: Recommended notes tools or methods for taking class notes - sammyjiang
is there a tool&#x2F;apps help organize course points and thoughts ?
======
a3n
There probably are. But consider taking paper notes, and then selectively
transcribing if you must.

Depending on where you end up, you may be required to keep a paper engineering
notebook, issued and owned by the company. You may as well get good at it now.

Besides, diagramming and charting from head to paper is much quicker than
fiddling with some drawing package.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=edu+paper+notebook+method&t=lm&ia=...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=edu+paper+notebook+method&t=lm&ia=web)

------
returnbuyer
Evernote has OCR capabilities I think. You can take a photo of notes and it's
searchable.

